# Heavy duty tubes for Whizzer?



## bud poe (May 24, 2011)

Getting my Whizzer ready for summer and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for heavy duty (thorn/puncture resistant) innertubes?  I see many are available but was curious if anyone here has any advise of what NOT to get...
Thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (May 27, 2011)

got some extra heavy tube for the hoffmann they are prewar and super extra thick. not for sale but you can look


----------



## mason_man (May 28, 2011)

Hi bud,i use bontrager,yeah made in china,i've about 4 to 5 hundred miles on 3 of my bikes at 40 mph average.definately good for riding saftey.are you using workman wheels?  Ray


----------



## bud poe (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Ray, Yeah I'm running Worksman's...Had no issues till lately, 2 flats back to back!  I should've inspected the inside of the rim, maybe a spoke or two popping through too far?  Or maybe just bum luck....Thanks for the input....
Still need to lace up that drum brake, gonna try to get that done soon so me and Redline can rally!
Bud


----------



## militarymonark (May 28, 2011)

could be something stuck in the tire, i've had that issue.


----------



## bairdco (May 29, 2011)

always check the inside of the tire, and spin the wheel with the tire off while rubbing your thumb over the spokes. if one grabs your thumb, break out the dremel and smooth it down. 

i use sunlite thorn resistant tubes. they're cheap, but nice and thick. haven't had any flats on any of my motored bikes in over 2 years. they also come in wider sizes, so if you have a 2.3 or wider tire, they fit. some innertubes won't expand evenly with larger size tires, and you'll get high and low spots. not usually noticeable when pedaling, but get it up to 30+mph and you'll see it real quick.


----------



## bud poe (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Patrick and Bairdco, Yeah stupid od me not to thoroughly check everything before re-installing but I won't make that mistake again!  What a pain to take off the rear wheel, but the plus side is that I'm getting really good at it!


----------



## bud poe (May 31, 2011)

I'm an idiot...
Piece of glass stuck in the tire...ugh!
Thanks all.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Today, motorized bicycles are still being developed both as complete designs and as add-on motor kits for use on standard bicycles, either by part-time hobbyists or by commercial manufacturers. With the development of new, lighter, and more powerful batteries, electric motors for power assist are increasingly popular, often using hub motors to facilitate after-market conversions.


----------

